# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Column: Let op wat je eet bij diabetes

## FRANCOIS580

Steeds meer landgenoten lijden aan diabetes. Daar waar vroeger diabetes steeds werd gelinkt aan ouderdom worden diabetici steeds jonger. Een verontrustende vaststelling, en het is dan ook niet verwonderlijk dat wetenschappers diabetes als dé epidemie van onze eeuw beschouwen. Diabetes heeft alles te maken met je voeding en je eet- en leefpatroon. Willen diabetici de symptomen van deze aandoening zoveel mogelijk beperken, dan dienen ze nauwlettend hun voeding in het oog te houden. En in dit kader is dat veel meer dan enkel op het suikergehalte van je voeding te letten. Het diabetes dieet is lang geen marteling meer maar geëvalueerd naar een evenwichtige en gezonde voeding!

Diabetes komt dus steeds meer en meer voor en toch bestaan er nog vele misverstanden over deze aandoening. Pas als je lichaam geen of te weinig insuline aanmaakt spreekt men van diabetes. Dankzij deze insuline is je lichaam in staat koolhydraten te verbranden. Koolhydraten heeft iedereen van ons nodig, dus ook diabetici.

*Pancreas of alvleesklier*
Een orgaan dat in dit belangrijke proces een hoofdrol speelt is ongetwijfeld je pancreas of alvleesklier. Insuline is een hormoon dat wordt aangemaakt in de je pancreas of alvleesklier. Ondanks zijn belangriijke rol is de pancreas een klein orgaantje, gelegen in de onmiddellijke nabijheid van je maag. Het hormoon insuline is onmisbaar bij de omzetting van koolhydraten zoals zetmeel en suikers in energie, de brandstof voor je lichaam.

*Teveel aan restsuiker* 
Als je te weinig of geen insuline aanmaakt ontstaat er een probleem. Dan blijft er een teveel aan restsuiker in het bloed achter, en dat heeft een bijzonder nadelige werking van je hersenen tot gevolg. Wordt dan niet vlug ingegrepen dan kunnen coma en mogelijk zelfs overlijden vlug volgen. Wanneer je regelmatig met een te hoge bloedsuikerspiegel wordt geconfronteerd, lijd je aan diabetes mellitus, kortweg diabetes. Vaak spreekt men ook van suikerziekte of kortweg suiker, hoewel deze laatste twee uitdrukkingen geen juist beeld geven van wat de ziekte precies inhoudt.

*Hypoglycaemie en hyperglycaemie*
Diabetici kunnen lijden aan een té lage bloedsuikerwaarde en dan spreekt men in medische termen van hypoglycaemie of aan een te hoge bloedsuikerwaarde of hyperglycaemie. Bij gezonde personen ligt de bloedsuikerwaarde rond de 8 mmol.

• *Hyperglycaemie:* ontstaat door een combinatie van teveel aan suiker en een tekort aan insuline.

• *Hypoglycaemie:* ontstaat door een teveel aan insuline en een tekort aan suiker en is veruit het gevaarlijkst. Een te lage bloedsuikerspiegel kan al vlug resulteren in bewustzijnsverlies, coma en zelfs overlijden. Hypoglycaemie veroorzaakt ook ernstige schade aan andere organen. Een te hoge bloedsuikerspiegel is écht gevaarlijk als de hoeveelheid suiker extreem hoog is of als de situatie langdurig aanhoudt.

*Controleer bloedsuikerspiegel*
Het is voor diabetici van groot belang dat hun bloedsuikerspiegel zo vlug mogelijk genormaliseerd wordt. Dat gebeurt meestal met een aangepast.../...

Lees verder...

----------

